# Magnetic Jelly Warrior W



## jellycubing (Jun 29, 2022)

i bought a qiyi jelly warrior from kewbzuk and put 48 n52 magnets in it. magnets are a bit too strong and make turning quite difficult but its pretty cool and i think its the only magnetic jelly cube in the world 

heres a video of it in action: 



 (sorry for my terrible solving)


----------



## UncleFrank (Jun 30, 2022)

Buy 5 more.
Make jelly force cubes.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 30, 2022)

jellycubing said:


> i bought a qiyi jelly warrior from kewbzuk and put 48 n52 magnets in it. magnets are a bit too strong and make turning quite difficult but its pretty cool and i think its the only magnetic jelly cube in the world
> 
> heres a video of it in action:
> 
> ...


Cool cube, I do not think it would be WCA legal though.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 30, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Cool cube, I do not think it would be WCA legal though.


yea, transparent pieces provide too much info about the other side.


----------



## jellycubing (Jun 30, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Cool cube, I do not think it would be WCA legal though.


well why not? its very difficult to see the other colours that you arent looking at let alone manipulate it to get faster solves



gsingh said:


> yea, transparent pieces provide too much info about the other side.


its translucent you can barely see them


----------



## UncleFrank (Jul 1, 2022)

jellycubing said:


> well why not? its very difficult to see the other colours that you arent looking at let alone manipulate it to get faster solves
> 
> 
> its translucent you can barely see them


Difficult, but not impossible. 
Barely still means yes. 
So, no transparent parts are permitted, at all. They're all banned, no matter what, to keep people from arguing over degrees of transparency/translucency.
Regulation 3h2a - https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#3h2a


----------



## jellycubing (Jul 1, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> Difficult, but not impossible.
> Barely still means yes.
> So, no transparent parts are permitted, at all. They're all banned, no matter what, to keep people from arguing over degrees of transparency/translucency.
> Regulation 3h2a - https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#3h2a


ok? thank you. i just didnt think it seemed right for it to be banned in wca considering how similar this is to when stickerless cubes were banned. stickerless cubes were also manipulatable


----------



## jellycubing (Jul 2, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> Buy 5 more.
> Make jelly force cubes.


honestly that would be super cool and not too expensive but i am planning on buying a new 5x5 soon


----------



## UncleFrank (Jul 2, 2022)

jellycubing said:


> honestly that would be super cool and not too expensive


Someone on reddit did it - 

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/v1t0t0


----------

